# Always wanted the skeletons to climb the house!



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I enjoyed your party thread last year & all your pictures, so I'm glad to see you're still decorating this year too! Love the skelly pose - th eone on the bottom looks so put out that he has to provide a boost! Ha ha!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I love that pic and setup ! Very original coming out of a grave....maybe stick some lights in the hole to light up the bottoms one face...and the top skelly will get some wash of the light too!


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> I enjoyed your party thread last year & all your pictures, so I'm glad to see you're still decorating this year too! Love the skelly pose - th eone on the bottom looks so put out that he has to provide a boost! Ha ha!


Thanks Jenn & Matt...I have missed being able to spend more time on my party....but the wedding took all my creative thoughts! How is your decorations coming along?


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

matrixmom said:


> I love that pic and setup ! Very original coming out of a grave....maybe stick some lights in the hole to light up the bottoms one face...and the top skelly will get some wash of the light too!


Hi matrixmom....lighting is coming along also...cannot see it in this picture...the cemetery is to the left of the skeletons on the lawn...house and cemetery is lit from above with fading lighting...i will attach more pictures as i can! Feeling behind on ideas....very stressful!!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

marigolddesigns said:


> Thanks Jenn & Matt...I have missed being able to spend more time on my party....but the wedding took all my creative thoughts! How is your decorations coming along?


Slowly but surely, thanks! LOL! We started the inside a little early this year because the little kiddos make everything take FOREVER to put up, and we'll start our cemetery this weekend. 

I love weddings - hope your daughter's came out wonderfully! September is my anniversary too.


----------

